# Classic Authors?



## Darkshine (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm not too familiar with the big name current-day authors (other than Stephen King who I adore). Which authors of present day do you think will be considered classics in a hundred years or so?


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 23, 2003)

Robert Ludlum, I think, will be big a hundred years from now.  Certainly, JKR's work will live on for centuries to come.  Isaac Asimov has established his name in horror and fantasy already.  

::thinks::

John Grisham is a possibility.  I couldn't think of anymore right now, but I'm fairly certain I missed a whole chunk of them.

Of course, there are a hundred obscure but extremely talented authors out there that we love, but I'm thinking of the more famous ones.


----------



## Watakshino (Sep 24, 2003)

I know this may sound odd to some, but I think that Thomas Harris' writing (Lecter trilogy) will become classics.


----------



## godisthyname (Sep 25, 2003)

maybe cult classics - they have a certain lasting quality about them though I doubt they will rank right at the top of future classics lists


----------



## Lily (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, Amy Tan is already a classic, isn't she? I think Steven Saylor will be one . . . I love his mysteries . . . all the authors I enjoy are already classics!!  :cry:  :roll:


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 25, 2003)

I bet Danielle Steele will own them all. X'D


----------



## kinetickyle (Sep 26, 2003)

Definately William Gibson.  He predicted many things in _Neuromancer_ that are reality today.  Michael Crichton, as well.


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2003)

I hope you're kidding, Fantasia!  :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 26, 2003)

X'D  I haven't read any of her stuff... but I've heard Danielle Steel mentioned so many times among most of my non-reader friends.  It must *mean* something.


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2003)

Maybe she'll be the classic of shmaltz. She writes the sobby romantic stuff that really has no substance at all . . . I read one of her books- it was really well written, but . . . but . . . it's just . . . not :?


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 26, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder if the critics didn't think of the Brontes or Louisa May Alcott as shmaltzes. X'D

I mean, don't get me wrong.  I love those women. (God help me if I should be insulting any of them with my silly little thoughts!) They are the reason I love reading books!  But then I have a tendency to read those intros you find with the classics -- you know, the ones written by editors/friends of the author/etc. -- and in Jane Austen's books, critics of "Pride and Prejudice" appreciated the fact that she didn't go into "scandal and drama her contemporaries were so eager to apply."  It just got me thinking.


----------



## Myxamatosis (Dec 23, 2003)

J.K. rowling will probably be famous in 100 years, just as Tolkein.

...I realised... I dont think Ive ever read a "modern" novel.


----------



## Farror (Dec 23, 2003)

I think that Robert Jordan will definatly be a classic. As soon as he finnishes  :evil: ! (BTW Myxamotosis, it's spelt Tolkien)


----------



## Myxamatosis (Dec 26, 2003)

Farror said:
			
		

> I think that Robert Jordan will definatly be a classic. As soon as he finnishes  :evil: ! (BTW Myxamotosis, it's spelt Tolkien)



thank God you told me! just after I read this the spelling Gestapo came to my door and asked me to spell it for them. I before E except after C or whatever. Thanks!

and finishes has one 'N', dude. Unless he's from finland and you were trying to be funny. Or I'm being dumb and you spelt it wrong on purpose.

Anywho, spelling is easier in Spanish.


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 5, 2004)

J.G. Ballard. I'm told he is considered by many to be the greatest living short story writer.  I've yet to read any of his short stories but what I've read of his novels I was impressed by - Crash, Empire of the Sun, Kindness of Women, Atrocity Exhibition.


----------



## Plitec (Jan 11, 2004)

Rober Ludlum is a must to read. I also think Rankin will be remembered for years to come for the 'John Rebus' novels... or that could just be me... whatever.

I can't 'adore' Stephen King.. some of his later stuff isn't as well written in my opinion. 'From a Buick 8' for example was just, weak  :?


----------



## Fantasia (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, I think Stephen King will go down in history, but I admit that I only really love one of his many books (and I read a lot of his books before...):  "Misery"

I haven't read "The Green Mile" but it's movie just nestled into my heart right well. ^_^


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

> know this may sound odd to some, but I think that Thomas Harris' writing (Lecter trilogy) will become classics.


-Watakshino

I agree 100% I also think Maya Angelou will be remembered forever  
Tom Clancy, John Grisham, and J.K Rowling.


----------



## The Death (Jun 14, 2004)

Ray Bradbury, the man is a god amongst authors.


----------



## The Death (Jun 14, 2004)

and who can forget Thomas Berger?


----------



## Drzava (Jun 23, 2004)

Come to think of it, Crichton is the only modern author I can recall reading within the past several years.  Hm...


----------



## KnightHawk (Jun 29, 2004)

Horror, Dean Koontz- _False Memories_, and _The Face_

Dark, bloody western , Cormac McCarthy- _Blood Meridian_

Fucked up Noir, Simon R Green- The Nightside books: _Agents of Light and Darkness_, _Something from the Nightside_, and _Nightendale's Lament_

Bleack Future, Max Berry- _Jenifer Government_

Current day fantasy, Kim harrison- _Dead Witch Walking_
**Yeah, I know, the title sucks, so much so that it almost put me off, but it's a killer book man

Current day Vampire/Lycen, Luarl K. Hamaltin- The Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series: there's nine volumes, start with _Guilty Pleasures_

just plain fucked up, Vladimir Nabokov- _Lolita_
**Read bewteen the lines. What's really goin on and what the narrorator tells you is is two different things.

Love. Peace. Metallica.


----------



## Drzava (Jul 1, 2004)

I watched the movie for that, it was okay.  Not sure if I want to read an entire book over it.  I bought Despair by Nabokov at the bookstore yesterday.


----------



## Capulet (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm only really qualified to comment in a couple different areas.

I think Noam Chomski will (since he currently is) considered a god in the areas he chooses to write in. (Mostly linguistics and politics)

For Sci-Fi, I think Asimov will stand the test of time, as will Herbert.  Both tend to work a lot of the human condition into their work, so that will help them stay relevant since the human condition rarely changes.

I think that will be what distinguishes the classics from the hacksics.  Books that deal with specific issues, or topics that won't find any connection to the future will find themselves drifting off.  Books that are placed in timeless settings, or contain components that help them identify with people in general will maintain their relevance and readership.


----------



## fairygirlfairies (Jul 8, 2004)

This might sound crazy but C.S. Lewis and his _Chronicles of Narnia_ series, they are already considered classic children's stories.  I must agree on Rowling, Ludlum, and another one might be Clancy.


----------



## Zassiliss (Jul 8, 2004)

Darn. You took my Stephen King choice. He's the KING of stories.
Well, Orson Scott Card, maybe.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 8, 2004)

SK and OSC certainly both rule. . .


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 29, 2004)

There are 3 series that I really love.

 Laurel K. Hamilton - The Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series 

Anne Rice - The Vampire Chronicles 

Robert Jordan - The Wheel of Time series


----------

